# What are you looking for



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

Exactly what are you looking for? In your opinion what makes a breeder good? I've breed my maltsese twice now. The first liter is almost 2 yrs old and the second liter has not went anywhere yet as they are only 8 weeks old. My dogs are raised inside as housepets and very well loved. The mother is put on a special diet, and the pups are delivered by me during whelping. I won't sell to anyone who has a kennel. To me keeping them in cadged ereas is cruel ; as maltese need affection 24/7. So exactly what is it you look for? Surley not just a high price tag? With me it's not so much about what I can make off of a puppy, I am more concerened about where is the puppy going and what kind of a life will it have. It seems a lot of you have bought puppies and can't even be sure if the parents are really who the breeder says they are. I was just wondering .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,
I am into breeders because of what happened to me and because I did not know what I was doing when I bought Nemo..I got him from a pet store and then I joined this site and was educated on puppymills and where my puppy came from.I was sick for awhile and I am so thankful for the members of this site, they are nice people and they know what they are talking about.Don't get me wrong I would not trade Nemo for anything ,but I know now where to find a good breeder , what to look for ..The people on this site taught me that..A good breeder wants to know where their puppies go , a good breeder wont let you have a pup till it's 12 weeks, a good breeder will stay in contact with you and answer all your questions along the way, a good breeder does not sell to kennels or brokers, a good breeder will let you meet the parents..I wish I knew then what I know now..But as they say "Live & Learn"

All The Best,
Andrea


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> Hello,
> I am into breeders because of what happened to me and because I did not know what I was doing when I bought Nemo..I got him from a pet store and then I joined this site and was educated on puppymills and where my puppy came from.I was sick for awhile and I am so thankful for the members of this site, they are nice people and they know what they are talking about.Don't get me wrong I would not trade Nemo for anything ,but I know now where to find a good breeder , what to look for ..The people on this site taught me that..A good breeder wants to know where their puppies go , a good breeder wont let you have a pup till it's 12 weeks, a good breeder will stay in contact with you and answer all your questions along the way, a good breeder does not sell to kennels or brokers, a good breeder will let you meet the parents..I wish I knew then what I know now..But as they say "Live & Learn"
> 
> All The Best,
> Andrea[/B]


He is adorable. I can relate to all that you have said about breeders. There are a lot of back yard breeders in this erea and I too was sick when I saw te conditions those dogs was in. I don't really know how to classify myself as a breeder. I won't sell to kennels , brokers, or pet stores. I have to know my puppies have a good home. The first liter Sugar had , I keep in contact with the ones who got puppies from me and they are all well pleased. And I know the puppies are in good homes. They don't leave here until 12 weeks.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First and foremost, the puppies need to be born free of genetic defects. This means the parents are also free from any genetically defective genes. Also, are you asking for a spay/neuter contract?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know you so I can't judge you..,I mean it's sounds like you are doing the right thing..Are you from missouri? That is where my Nemo is from. Hurdland to be exact...Thanks, Andrea


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Lets see... I'm pretty new to this but I've done my research pretty well. My breeder is a very well known one and she was reccomended to me by more than one person. She requires a spay/neuter contracts and she also requires her costomers to fill out an application. She allows visits when ever her costomers request them. She also has pedigrees on her website of all of her dogs. She is willing to answer every question she possibly can. And she's also very interested in everything you have to say.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Lets see... I'm pretty new to this but I've done my research pretty well. My breeder is a very well known one and she was reccomended to me by more than one person. She requires a spay/neuter contracts and she also requires her costomers to fill out an application. She allows visits when ever her costomers request them. She also has pedigrees on her website of all of her dogs. She is willing to answer every question she possibly can. And she's also very interested in everything you have to say.[/B]


 I am very glad to see you have researched and found a responsible breeder, I wish I would have..But like I said I am really the lucky one to have Nemo and I would not change a thing..Good Luck To You And Your Future Puppy. Andrea


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All reputable breeders should be testing for Liver Shunt and other hereditary diseases and/or defects.
This is the main focus of breeding in my opinion. A beautiful white maltese means little if it's not going to live a long healthy life. Breeders should know their pedigrees and what those dogs throw. Buyers (yes, that is us) should do as much homework and questioning as possible in these SAME areas. Then, you can ask for a pretty face, nice coat and size.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164917
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am in Missouri.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know you so I can't judge you..,I mean it's sounds like you are doing the right thing..Are you from missouri? That is where my Nemo is from. Hurdland to be exact...Thanks, Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am in Missouri. Missouri is like puppy-mill capital.. I know you can't judge all .There are reputable breeders in Missouri ,but when you hear missouri it's scary...Like I said I'm not an expert in breeding ,but I would do things different the next time around when I look for a puppy.. I wish you the best of luck ..You can learn alot from this site and the people on it...Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I want a breeder who is breeding to improve the breed. That means:

1. They show their dogs or a representative sample of their dogs are shown by others (I know a few older breeders who no longer show themselves, but a representative sample of their breeding is shown by younger breeders whom they mentor). I want a Maltese because it is going to have certain physical and temperamental characteristics. The goal of showing is to demonstrate that the dogs being bred fit the written standard. Without that, we start losing what the Maltese should be. You see that in BYB and mill dogs with very long muzzles, too heavy of bone, long bodies, curly coats, bad ear sets, bad tail sets, improper heads, etc. They don't look like what a Maltese is suppose to look like. 

2. Health testing. Improving the breed means improving their health. Breeding stock should be cleared for liver disease, luxating patella, and eye disorders. Every puppy produced should be screened for liver disease. Dogs with severe atopy or other allergies are not bred. 

3. Ethics. Puppies should be kept until at least 12 weeks of age. Pets are sold on spay/neuter contracts. Homes are screened. The breeder interviews me as much as I interview them. They don't have more dogs than they can handle. The dogs are well cared for and loved. 

4. Experience/Education. Even if this is your first litter, you should have years of studying behind you so that you are making an educated breeding choice. Throwing two dogs together isn't good enough if you want to improve the breed. You need to be familiar with the lines you are breeding. You need a mentor if you are new. You need to be working to learn about structure and genetics. 

If you are asking would I buy a puppy from you, the answer is NO. I've had enough dogs die young already, thank you.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> I want a breeder who is breeding to improve the breed. That means:
> 
> 1. They show their dogs or a representative sample of their dogs are shown by others (I know a few older breeders who no longer show themselves, but a representative sample of their breeding is shown by younger breeders whom they mentor). I want a Maltese because it is going to have certain physical and temperamental characteristics. The goal of showing is to demonstrate that the dogs being bred fit the written standard. Without that, we start losing what the Maltese should be. You see that in BYB and mill dogs with very long muzzles, too heavy of bone, long bodies, curly coats, bad ear sets, bad tail sets, improper heads, etc. They don't look like what a Maltese is suppose to look like.
> 
> ...


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165075
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I bought my first show quality dog as a high school student, payed for it myself and paid to show it myself. I worked through college to have my dogs. I continue to work to support my dog habit. Sure, I couldn't have the dog I wanted the minute I wanted it, but I saved my money. A quality dog is worth waiting for. And no, a pet quality dog from a breeder I consider reputable and responsible is not $5000.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> I bought my first show quality dog as a high school student, payed for it myself and paid to show it myself. I worked through college to have my dogs. I continue to work to support my dog habit. Sure, I couldn't have the dog I wanted the minute I wanted it, but I saved my money. A quality dog is worth waiting for. And no, a pet quality dog from a breeder I consider reputable and responsible is not $5000.[/B]



Do you have any pics of your dogs on here? I clicked on your gallery line and there aren't any pics in there. How may do you have? would love to see some pics


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Exactly what are you looking for? In your opinion what makes a breeder good? I've breed my maltsese twice now. The first liter is almost 2 yrs old and the second liter has not went anywhere yet as they are only 8 weeks old. My dogs are raised inside as housepets and very well loved. The mother is put on a special diet, and the pups are delivered by me during whelping. I won't sell to anyone who has a kennel. To me keeping them in cadged ereas is cruel ; as maltese need affection 24/7. So exactly what is it you look for? Surley not just a high price tag? With me it's not so much about what I can make off of a puppy, I am more concerened about where is the puppy going and what kind of a life will it have. It seems a lot of you have bought puppies and can't even be sure if the parents are really who the breeder says they are. I was just wondering .[/B]



What can you tell us about the quality of your dogs? What testing have you had done? Do you show? Were their parents shown? You mention that some can't even be sure of the parents of some of their dogs. What can you tell us about the pedigree of your parents? Do you know the history of those behind your and what they produced? Is there a history of health problems in the lines? If so, what? What factors did you use to select the particular sire for your dam? 
I get the impression that you joined this site to advertise pups for sale. This site is much more than that. Some of us who are breeders choose to not sell to list members because, in my opinion, to do so would be unethical.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164814
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need this site to sell pups. you act like a snob.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The questions I asked are those that people usually expect to have answered from responsible, reputable breeders.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i'm sorry but these are all questions a person looking for a good breeder would want to know...sure ur dogs are healthy now..but they r young...do u know about their parents and their parents' parents? it is important to me as a person who just spent months looking for a pup. i want assurance that the odds of my pup having a genetic problem are low. if u can only tell me that mom and dad are fine then that isnt enough to make me comfortable.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164814
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would a breeder PROVE all of this to a buyer?????


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> How would a breeder PROVE all of this to a buyer?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Copies of health records (including bloodwork showing normal liver function), OFA certificates, CERF/ACVO certificat. 

2. Copies of Ch certificates, show pictures. 

3. If you ask about the pedigree, a breeder who has researched it can go through each dog and tell you about their attributes (where this and that trait came from, what this dog's did in the ring, etc.). 

I really recommend people TAKE THEIR TIME when looking for a puppy. Get to know the breeder for a while before you purchase a pup. That time can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And still no guarantee your being told the truth. Prime example " Hollybelle " didn't everyone think they was all that? And come to find out things weren't as they appeared to be at all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165309
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a measure of faith in a prospective buyer's accepting this, just like it is in the assertion that you raise your dogs in your home as family pets. I've been waiting for a new male for several months, selected for my breeding program based on certain factors I knew to be present in his lines. Just two weeks ago, the breeder called to tell me he did not hold true to his parents, and they did not think he was what I would want to add to my own lines. Sure, he might have been shown and finished, but they knew that I didn't want mediocre, and they didn't want that qualtiy to have their name in the ring. Not everyone is like Hollybelle.
If I were going to purchase a dog from someone, first, I would do so by their reputation. Then, I would go to someone who could provide answers to these quesitons. More than likely, I would have already researched the lines and would know many of the answers myself. A reputable breeder would not risk selling a dog that could not have DNA tracked because it could ruin them for life. 
I certainly would not seek out a breeder who used the Hollybelle situation as an excuse because they couldn't provide the answers to my questions.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165303
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I unfourtnately did NONE of this when looking into a breeder. I didn't find this site until after I bought Chulita. But *FOURTNATELY* I did get lucky with the breeder I got Chulita from and I FEEL got every penny worth. I guess IF there is a second time around. I will have to keep all this in mind.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165309
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in a different post, one of my little ones left yesterday. I can tell you from a breeder's standpoint that when one takes their time and the relationship between buyer and new owner has months to develop, it is better for us too. When my little girl was placed in the arms of her new owner, I knew it was a 
"fit". I knew that she would have the life I wanted for her, and I knew that her new owner recognized the qualities in her that I had worked so hard to provide. After they got home, I got a call, and her new mom was just gushing. She was telling me of her personality and her big halos, and all the things I had shared with her through the weeks before she was to leave. 
I have another little one who is scheduled to leave next weekend. This one is going to someone who has another of my pups they bought last year. I've had a year of phone visits with them, and know it's a fit.
So, yes, do take your time, as it will be good for you and your breeder.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

[/QUOTE] I don't know you so I can't judge you..,I mean it's sounds like you are doing the right thing..Are you from missouri? That is where my Nemo is from. Hurdland to be exact...Thanks, Andrea [/QUOTE] 

Andrea,

I have been looking for anyone that might have a doggie from Hurdland, MO. My Bella Mia's paperwork says that is where she is from. Please get in touch with me... I left you a PM.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

A breeder has to *know* the breed. That doesn't mean: Ok I bought a book at petsmart about Maltese and I bought a girl and a guy who haven't been (very) sick and bred them and the puppies haven't gotten sick ......yet. 
I'm not saying that you're like that. I'm simply stating my opinion. 
A breeder needs to understand the aspects of breeding. As stated before they should know about the parents and the parents' parents. They should know about hereditary poblems, and have the adults tested against it. 
In my opinion breeding is a profession. I'm not saying that you do it to make money, I'm saying that being a breeder is like being a dance teacher or a engineer; you have to know your trade. I couldn't teach an effective dance class having only watched dance videos or having taken a year of dance. The same way you have to understand what good breeding is and isn't, what a maltese should and shouldn't look like. I've done Tae Kwon Do since I was 7 years old, I've been in tournaments, international performances, and I've taught in various schools, and I think that qualifies me to teach Tae Kwon Do. I have the credentials to back me up, a breeder should, likewise, be able to back themselves up. Before you start breeding, you should be 'in the breed' (showing your dogs and such) for years before you start to breed, that way you understand what a good maltese is, and have a least a little bit of an idea of how to produce a good maltese. And no extra good breeder doesn't = $5000. If you're not willing to try to be an extra good breeder...maybe you should reconsider becoming a breeder.

That is my opinion, I'm not trying to be rude or hurtful. I'm not saying that you're a bad breeder, I'm simply voicing my opinion, which is what you ask me to do in the first place.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And still no guarantee your being told the truth. Prime example " Hollybelle " didn't everyone think they was all that? And come to find out things weren't as they appeared to be at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There is a measure of faith in a prospective buyer's accepting this, just like it is in the assertion that you raise your dogs in your home as family pets. I've been waiting for a new male for several months, selected for my breeding program based on certain factors I knew to be present in his lines. Just two weeks ago, the breeder called to tell me he did not hold true to his parents, and they did not think he was what I would want to add to my own lines. Sure, he might have been shown and finished, but they knew that I didn't want mediocre, and they didn't want that qualtiy to have their name in the ring. Not everyone is like Hollybelle.
If I were going to purchase a dog from someone, first, I would do so by their reputation. Then, I would go to someone who could provide answers to these quesitons. More than likely, I would have already researched the lines and would know many of the answers myself. A reputable breeder would not risk selling a dog that could not have DNA tracked because it could ruin them for life. 
I certainly would not seek out a breeder who used the Hollybelle situation as an excuse because they couldn't provide the answers to my questions.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Look I am not trying to avoid your questions, I think you already know the answers. I don;t have my dogs tested for liver whatever and I do have dogs with champion bloodlines no known genitic disorders and really no complaints from anyone I have sold pups to. as amatter of fact I have 2 wanting another pup because of the quality of the first one they got. I don;t want to sit around and argue with you about this, You remind me of my ex-husband you act like you know it all, yet I don;t even see a pic of your dogs anywhere on the site. Do you have any children? And if so did you have thier father tested for genetic defects before you mated with him?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a measure of faith in a prospective buyer's accepting this, just like it is in the assertion that you raise your dogs in your home as family pets. I've been waiting for a new male for several months, selected for my breeding program based on certain factors I knew to be present in his lines. Just two weeks ago, the breeder called to tell me he did not hold true to his parents, and they did not think he was what I would want to add to my own lines. Sure, he might have been shown and finished, but they knew that I didn't want mediocre, and they didn't want that qualtiy to have their name in the ring. Not everyone is like Hollybelle.
If I were going to purchase a dog from someone, first, I would do so by their reputation. Then, I would go to someone who could provide answers to these quesitons. More than likely, I would have already researched the lines and would know many of the answers myself. A reputable breeder would not risk selling a dog that could not have DNA tracked because it could ruin them for life. 
I certainly would not seek out a breeder who used the Hollybelle situation as an excuse because they couldn't provide the answers to my questions.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Look I am not trying to avoid your questions, I think you already know the answers. I don;t have my dogs tested for liver whatever and I do have dogs with champion bloodlines no known genitic disorders and really no complaints from anyone I have sold pups to. as amatter of fact I have 2 wanting another pup because of the quality of the first one they got. I don;t want to sit around and argue with you about this, You remind me of my ex-husband you act like you know it all, yet I don;t even see a pic of your dogs anywhere on the site. Do you have any children? And if so did you have thier father tested for genetic defects before you mated with him? [/B][/QUOTE] 

This bickering settles nothing. The facts are evident. Those who are conscientious breeders do what has to be done. They do the testing to insure their lines are sound or as sound as can be proven so their puppies can live long lives. Most of these breeders give genetic guarantees. They can afford to do this because they've done their homework. I lost a 7 month old puppy due to a serious defect a year and a half ago and although I took her knowing this, it is still a heartache when they are lost. When you said you don't have your dogs tested for liver whatever (your words) it speaks to the fact you may not even know of this serious disease. No one is judging you, but why not learn from this thread. No breeder will ever say there is nothing to be learned as breeding is an ongoing learning experience. Isn't it best to take advantage of what has been learned by others?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> ... Do you have any children? And if so did you have thier father tested for genetic defects before you mated with him?[/B]


i wasnt even going to comment on this ... and then it got ridiculous. 

comparing breeding dogs and "breeding" people are simply an apples to bowling balls comparison. unless of course you are "breeding" with the intention of selling your children. in which case, i have a headache and cant take this anymore...
genetic testing with humans before "breeding", quite frankly, isnt done, is it? no, because humans can TALK and pass along information themselves, i.e. "my mother's side of the family has a history of heart disease..." whereas a dog cannot speak to say the same things, correct? unless of course (and i feel the need to try and cover all possibilities, as they invariably come up







), you are breeding dogs that CAN speak in complete sentences and can pass along that information for themselves. and if that IS the case...then what do they need you for...they can make these decisions whether or not to breed on their own, since they can talk to each other and share this information on their own, LOLOLOLOL

eeeks. 

ann marie and the buttercup, who are annoyed when people dont appreciate science.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > ... Do you have any children? And if so did you have thier father tested for genetic defects before you mated with him?
> 
> 
> i wasnt even going to comment on this ... and then it got ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > > ... Do you have any children? And if so did you have thier father tested for genetic defects before you mated with him?
> >
> >
> > i wasnt even going to comment on this ... and then it got ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Pattyspuppies,
Sure hope you didn't think my last post had anything to do with you. I was responding to what Anne Marie said about people. After years of working with many children whose parents didn't make the wise choice to investigate the heritage (or consider their own) before mass producing, I have very strong feelings here. It was also to show that I too think it is time to move on with this topic.

I sort of like having my granddaughter in my avitar, but since you wanted a picture, I sent you one to your yahoo address.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> i wasnt even going to comment on this ... and then it got ridiculous.
> 
> comparing breeding dogs and "breeding" people are simply an apples to bowling balls comparison. unless of course you are "breeding" with the intention of selling your children. in which case, i have a headache and cant take this anymore...[/B]


*AGREED!*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Patty since your experience with people having children knowing of hereditary diseases and not your being happy about that (which who can blame you) why wouldn't one, in a dog breeding program, do what they can to prevent this haphazard breeding. Having champions in a pedigree counts for little if you do not know if the champions were genetically as sound as we can check out, let alone the other non champions.



The point is, if breeding, why not do what you can to avoid pain and suffering in the future?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Exactly what are you looking for? In your opinion what makes a breeder good? I've breed my Maltese twice now. The first liter is almost 2 yrs old and the second liter has not went anywhere yet as they are only 8 weeks old. My dogs are raised inside as housepets and very well loved. The mother is put on a special diet, and the pups are delivered by me during whelping. I won't sell to anyone who has a kennel. To me keeping them in cadged ereas is cruel ; as maltese need affection 24/7. So exactly what is it you look for? Surley not just a high price tag? With me it's not so much about what I can make off of a puppy, I am more concerened about where is the puppy going and what kind of a life will it have. It seems a lot of you have bought puppies and can't even be sure if the parents are really who the breeder says they are. I was just wondering .[/B]


Hi Patty, I think you asked a good question, and there have actually been some very good and complete answers. It doesn't seem to me that you disagree with those who gave real answers to your question. I feel bad for you that things got out of hand here. Some people have a way of sounding aggressive even when they don't mean to......

I see you have been with the forum about as long as any of us, but don't usually post. Do you read the discussions on Breeders here? There has been much written here that would provide answers to what most of us feel about the future furbabies in our lives. A lot of people here have had very sick little ones and a lot of surgery for patellas (knees) and such. Probably even most of those are from popular breeders and from Champion parents. We are increasingly becoming aware that even the best show breeders are probably going to have to start providing more certification on the genetics and health of their line. It isn't that we don't care what a breeder charges, but the prices are more than secondary to having a good idea about the chances of a puppy living a happy healthy life.









It sounds like you adore your dogs and raise them with a lot of love.







I'm sure there are a lot of people who see a Maltese and want one---that still don't research the bloodlines, or even realize that there is an option to do that sort of thing. So even though most of us here are much more informed on what to do to find a breeder we can feel safe with, there are people who buy puppies just because they have been raised with love, appear healthy and are darling looking. That is enough for the uninformed buyer--and more than likely they will be thrilled with their pet.

Please don't think I'm talking down to you, I certainly don't want to sound like a "snob". I'm not a "breeder", just a Maltese pet owner for 14 years who started out buying from someone that just purchased both a male and a female and let them make puppies. I'm just saying a group of people like us who spend a lot of time refining their knowledge of the breed are most likely not going to be happy with your kind of more casual program. We spend a lot of time trying to learn, mostly after the fact, about how to find our "perfect puppy", and because of past problems either with health, temperament or type are bias on the subject.







We want more guarantees! even though we realize there IS no guarantee where a living being is concerned.









Peace-----and I hope to hear more from you.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Anne Marie,
> Unfortuantely, some of us spend a lot more time talking about the attributes of our dogs than people do with each other before they mate.
> For fourteen years, I saw a segment of the population in my office who were trying to get disability for their children or themself. It was amazing to me the lack of knowledge they had on the father. Some didn't know more than the first name, and some weren't even sure if the name they gave me was right because it could have been more than one. You don't want to get me on that soapbox................
> Sorry this got into your post and not as a separate one. It's too early in the morning for me. I did a quick edit to identify it as my posting. Faye[/B]


eeek, i cant even imagine. well, i CAN, but i'd rather not LOL

no worries, i was just trying to point out (which obviously you know, considering what you've said about your breeding program) that i don't understand why people DON'T take advantage of what science has to offer nowadays and possibly prevent genetic "oopsies" from the past? it's like, there is alllllllll this information available to you...why not use it?? i hate seeing information wasted. dont get me started on kids who dont know what a library is (except for "the place to use computers").... LOLOLOL
i understand the old "we had dogs for years growing up and we never tested them for anything.... i had mutts that we never tested for anything and they lived to be 480 years old!" i get that, i hear ya, and I DID TOO. but when the OPPORTUNITY is THERE to PREVENT something ill, WHY NOT GO FOR IT???????






























maybe i'm just easily annoyed lately LOL i'm going to go to my corner and have a bowl of ice cream and chill out...

ann marie and the "i'm staying out of this, you should have left it at 'comparing apples to bowling balls'..." buttercup


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> Pattyspuppies,
> Sure hope you didn't think my last post had anything to do with you. I was responding to what Anne Marie said about people. After years of working with many children whose parents didn't make the wise choice to investigate the heritage (or consider their own) before mass producing, I have very strong feelings here. It was also to show that I too think it is time to move on with this topic.
> 
> I sort of like having my granddaughter in my avitar, but since you wanted a picture, I sent you one to your yahoo address.[/B]



Your grandaughter and the dog are both gorgeous. And I am sorry if I offended you, I am a chtistian and I know better than to act like that and Igot convicted by the Holy Spirit yesterday and just want you to know I really am sorry no hard feelings I hope.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165458
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is certainly non on my part. I don't let things like this upset me. 
I look forward to your posting. To me, this site is for learning, and if we work together, we learn together.
And thanks for the compliment on Rachael and Andy. I'm very proud of both of them.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a lot of type erors on my last post ooops I was still half asleep. I probally won't be on line much this week. We are having rivial at church and I'll b e gone very night, but I may find time in the day I enjoy the site when I have time to be on. When I go back to work won't have near as much time


----------

